# Where are the Bonita and Spanish?



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that the bonita and spanish mackeral never showed up along the alabama /mississippi coast this summer? I have seen a few here and there, but none of the big schools like we usually do.


----------

